# Seems this year I am a Va. to N.Y. riding junkie



## Oldermileeater (Jan 6, 2013)

Maybe the following would be more appropriate in 'Endurance Riding':

I hope everyone has been having a good summer. Sadly it is almost over. I am not on line much because I have been doing a lot of (what some might call) extreme endurance cycling. I have a 10,000 mile total in 3 months (June, July and August), and going for a 25,000 mile total for 2013 - more miles than most people drive their cars (funny to think about that). Among many multi-day rides, my most frequent one is from south-central Virginia to N.Y.C. (450 miles one way) which I do in 2 - 3 days. I am getting ready to leave on another one - very possibly tomorrow (Aug. 28) in the very early morning. I can not wait to be done with this area. Rural living just does not cut it for me.

Since I do not do the elaborate mapping (money is scarce for me these days, and I can not pay for premium membership for things that would get me facts and figures I don't have access to at this time), I have no idea what my total climbing is in either direction. Maybe I don't want to know  . But it's easier east of Rustburg, Va. to the Fredericksburg area, then the hills get a little more intense in places all the way to the Rising Sun area of Maryland.

The next ride will be my seventh this year. The route varies a little at times. Sometimes I enter and leave Pennsylvania through Lancaster County (Amish country) and cross the Susquehanna via Route 372. But this adds about 20 miles and a lot more hills. I have become quite used to this particular ride. I do recommend it to those interested in cycling to or from the general origins or in between.

I do the ride completely self-supported (as I did last year when I crossed the U.S.), so I look completely unlike what most cyclists would deem as looking 'experienced'. Small backpack for my necessities, and some needs in case of a problem with the bike out there in the middle of no where; not dressed in the latest and expensive cycling attire; Riding a retro steel frame road bike with durable 36 spoke wheel sets (there are things I do not want Carbon Fiber frames and Carbon Fiber Clinchers for), this way if I have a wreck, the bike will probably survive; 100 ounces (5 bottles) of water and other liquid on the frame (there is a particular expanse in Va. of about 80 miles where there is almost NOTHING, so it's sort of a good idea to have enough liquid as well as my solid energy stuff so I am still strong after up to 6 hours without re-filling anything). So I do not appear as the streamlined competition highly experienced roadie out there. But I do not care about that.

This next ride, I plan on doing this version (the Mt. Vernon Trail and then the Pentagon Memorial area, and crossing the Susquehanna via Route 1 - The Conowingo Dam):

https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=VA-24+E%2FShingle+Block+Rd&daddr=37.5447088,-78.6037147+to:37.98151,-77.9014899+to:38.707858,-77.1139275+to:38.7130802,-77.0484082+to:38.8581621,-77.0477569+to:38.855281,-77.0683094+to:38.8676517,-77.0588891+to:38.8694472,-77.059575+to:38.88941,-77.015461+to:38.929885,-76.9590964+to:39.9489461,-75.1492246+to:40.0575129,-75.0290001+to:40.0841348,-74.9902389+to:40.770829,-74.0168646+to:40.785333,-74.005911+to:40.794122,-73.9985746+to:40.8587412,-73.9344537+to:Broadway&hl=en&ll=39.27479,-76.245117&spn=4.847212,8.426514&sll=38.867572,-77.058728&sspn=0.004761,0.008229&geocode=FfgFOAIdkQtC-w%3BFQTjPAIdPppQ-ykZWhXdBamziTG8m38Zl2PdXA%3BFUaNQwIdT1Fb-ymxEy0molWxiTFrBD-oHrONig%3BFZKiTgIduVVn-yn7f2SMF6y3iTHFMgikpGeQlA%3BFfi2TgIdqFVo-yltFlEi4663iTErTNy40CBNXQ%3BFbLtUAIdNFho-ylbzzgNJbe3iTEUBYWQuDebWg%3BFXHiUAId6wdo-ykLLygkzra3iTFeTNUsrNJEhw%3BFcMSUQIdtyxo-ylnTgMz3ra3iTG00uOYWXl1Gg%3BFccZUQIdCSpo-yndcj704La3iTFw36_EMTSwrw%3BFcJnUQIdW9Zo-yklze0chLe3iTFke4yo2DTZfw%3BFd0FUgIdiLJp-yll9uVGd8e3iTFgUtBTW_CnMg%3BFZKSYQIdWFCF-ynl4qNng8jGiTGzC288AAHmVQ%3BFag6YwId-CWH-ymlfPIqd7TGiTHhviMfCk95RA%3BFaaiYwIdYr2H-ymJEamJPbPGiTGafSAjCOWyUw%3BFQ0dbgIdoJeW-ykVkuO7OljCiTFKlVZ1K68-ew%3BFbVVbgIdacKW-ylvqWYkbVjCiTEF0-4mhyJrow%3BFQp4bgIdEt-W-ykhxhOMdljCiTFNOVSA9bSVlA%3BFXV0bwIdi9mX-ynrL7y9AvTCiTG4vZGXX2tzYA%3BFbWGbwIdzOqX-w&dirflg=w&mra=dvme&mrsp=7&sz=17&via=1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17&t=m&z=7


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Holy smokes!! That is IMPRESSIVE!! Great job, indeed!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Very impressive. But ridewithgps.com is a free site and could definitely help your mapping.


----------



## Oldermileeater (Jan 6, 2013)

NJBiker72 said:


> Very impressive. But ridewithgps.com is a free site and could definitely help your mapping.


Thanks much NJBiker. This is a good case in point about too much time on the bike  . I have just not been on the internet enough to research anything much. Friends I am visiting in N.Y. are trying to talk me into waiting one more day, but I am hyped up on leaving within the next 5 or 6 hours. If I don't wait, I'll check out ridewithgps when I get back from this trip. I am just curious about some of the total climbing I do on some of my trips. It'd be interesting to find out. But as I said: 'do I really want to know?'  .


----------



## bmp956 (Oct 27, 2005)

But as I said: 'do I really want to know?'


My answer to that is: Not while riding, maybe, but it's definitely a nice pat on the back for yourself at the end. I've done centuries over 7200ft, and that sure gets my juices flowing. I can only imagine after 4 times that distance in such a short period of time what happy numbers you're gonna come up with.

Did 180mi in a day this year, but it wasn't as impressive as it seems as it was fairly flat, less that 5000ft of climbing. What you're doing.....hats off, my friend. It doesn't matter what you're wearing or have under you, it's that you're DOING IT!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Oldermileeater said:


> Thanks much NJBiker. This is a good case in point about too much time on the bike  . I have just not been on the internet enough to research anything much. Friends I am visiting in N.Y. are trying to talk me into waiting one more day, but I am hyped up on leaving within the next 5 or 6 hours. If I don't wait, I'll check out ridewithgps when I get back from this trip. I am just curious about some of the total climbing I do on some of my trips. It'd be interesting to find out. But as I said: 'do I really want to know?'  .


Your welcome. And th re is no such thing as too much time on the bike. 

But ridewithgps and other sites are fun toys when you are not on them. If you have a smart phone you have to check out Strava.


----------



## Oldermileeater (Jan 6, 2013)

bmp956 said:


> But as I said: 'do I really want to know?'
> 
> 
> My answer to that is: Not while riding, maybe, but it's definitely a nice pat on the back for yourself at the end. I've done centuries over 7200ft, and that sure gets my juices flowing. I can only imagine after 4 times that distance in such a short period of time what happy numbers you're gonna come up with.
> ...


I'll agree with 'not while riding'. I'll even say not before riding  . I hate climbing. It's up there with flying bugs, traffic and 20+ MPH headwinds. But in this area, I do it. I have to if I want to ride  . I have a ride I do that I designed myself which I call "masochist Loop". It involves riding Va route 122 north to Big Island, then to the Blue Ridge Parkway at the James river (the lowest point of the Parkway), go southbound and 13 miles later reach the highest point of the Parkway in Va. (Apple Orchard) at about 4,000 feet (about 3,500 feet of climbing in 13 miles). Then some up and down past the Peaks of Otter (Flat Top and Sharp Top), then south on Rt. 43 back to Bedford which is a thrilling 2.5 mile / 1,500'+ (category 3) dive on grades up to about 15% (in small sections) and negotiating some switchbacks at 45+ MPH. That's the counter-clockwise route. Sometimes I ride clockwise and do the dive from Apple Orchard. It's a near 100 mile loop from the house here and back. Total climbing I am not sure, but I'd guess about 7,000 feet. I only have a double crank (in the Piedmont so close to the mountains - an unforgiving 42T and 52T chainring configuration), but the 30T I have on my casette at least gives me a 1.4 / 1 ratio, which is approx. 37 gear inches (the casette I am currently using is 11T,13T,15T,18T,21T,24T,30T).

Centuries with 7,200 feet of climbing is a workout. Here it's a bit more. General rule of thumb here is 100 - 200 feet per mile. East of Roanoke, most of the grades do not exceed 6% - 7%, but there are many lengthly ones of half a mile or more, and 200+ feet of elevation change, and once past that - more hills - on and on and on. It's probably an average of 100 feet per mile all the way to at least D.C. from here. Even getting away from Roanoke, most of Virginia is hilly, and even Maryland has it's share along the route I take from here to Philly and N.Y.. I do not get any appreciable flat terrain riding until I am past Wilmington, De. and riding along the Delaware river to Philly. I would not be surprised if I find out my route is well over 30,000 total feet of climbing for the 360 miles from here to downtown Philly. I've done the ride many times, and as my solo cross country ride last year, I sometimes think to myself 'what were you thinking?'. But for the most part, and especially in the end, I love it.

A 180 mile and 5,000 foot day is not too shabby. What was your saddle time? My best 24 hour total (actual calendar day - midnight to midnight) is 320 miles. I actually did that during one of my rides to Philly and New York. My actual saddle time was a shade over 20 hours, so the little breaks added up to near 4 hours. I made Philly without sleep or breaks of more than about 20 minutes within 28 hours, and just a shade under 24 hours saddle time. The world's record is in no way in jepordy from me, but I am happy with that time given I am not a pro, and what I am riding these days. Like I said though, I usually do the ride to Philly in a couple of days - sometimes even 3 depending on my mood, the weather, and how much oooooh and aaaahh sightseeing I do. I'll hang in Philly a day or two at a friend's, then do the final 6 hours or so to N.Y.C..

The hats off is appreciated. It really does not matter to me I had to part with my Cannondale Super Six Hi Mod a couple of years ago. My time has not suffered too much at all - very little in fact. I love riding the thing I am currently riding, I guess that's the important thing, and I have a couple of friends who are pro riders and they tell me I am simply training even harder. Since having to part with the Cannondale, my steel bike has been across the U.S. and back, a few 700 mile (1,400 mile round trip) trips to east-central Florida (4 - 6 days each way), and many rides from here (south-central Virginia) to N.Y.C.. Not to mention the tons of riding within a 100 mile radius of here when not on my multi-day rides. It's been 30,000+ miles since the carbon fiber. In some ways, I am happier on the steel behemouth and basic use aluminum alloy 36 spoke wheelsets with 700 x 25 tires (though I do have some really pretty modern wheelsets I put on for better performance and to make the bike prettier sometimes). ROBUST. If I crash, the bike and wheels will probably survive unless I hit head on. Sometimes I am more comfortable not having the expensive carbon fiber frames and carbon clinchers. But as when someone rolls up next to a Ferrari in an old Chevy, you can get the snob brush off  .



NJBiker72 said:


> Your welcome. And th re is no such thing as too much time on the bike.
> 
> But ridewithgps and other sites are fun toys when you are not on them. If you have a smart phone you have to check out Strava.


I agree to a large extent that there is no such thing as too much time on the bike. With the tonnage of words I use, I obviously love riding. I always have - since I was a kid. I've always loved human-powered machines. But these days, cycling is the only thing I have because I had to at least temporarily give up my many other activities (most of them extreme sports). I have nothing but time for cycling, and so I have the time for the big numbers. In recent years, I have been on the bike far more than I ever thought I would be. There are several reasons for this: I have always been an adventurer. Unemployment WILL NOT keep me rooted down. I am very healthy. I have the time, so I ride. When I finally get back to work, I do not want to look back and say to myself 'I had the time, I am healthy as a horse, why did I not do this or that?'. I am dying to get back to work, but unemployment has given me something that few have - TIME. I also love cycling for the freedom and health benefits. With what I have done over the last few years, it has been suggested to me I write a book about how unemployment gave me mega-cycling. I shoot pics on my rides (when I crossed the U.S. last year I took a couple thousand), and do many self-portraits at well known places and signs along the way. So if I do a book, it will be filled with pictures. It's an idea I am considering. Maybe I'll post some from these little 450 mile outings  .

I love long distance riding. I am going for a 25K mile total this year in part for ego. But also because of a long distance legend I admire from his 1939 - 1940 achievement. Tommy Godwin rode 75,065 miles in 1939, and continued into 1940 to complete 100,000 miles in 500 days. I am shooting for a third of that. 25K miles is also one time around the world  . This has also given me a respect for what the pros do. It's my understanding many of them ride 25K mile years and then some. I also have thoughts on doing something I was never really interested in before - a race. Though I have no delusions of winning, I want to do a qualifier for the R.A.A.M., and hopefully do the R.A.A.M. next year - maybe for a charity I have been involved with for nearly 20 years, and to inspire others over 50 to reach out and go for something big (too many let a number hold them back when they are in otherwise good health).

The weather here has been rainy for two days, but I have been out at least a few hours each day it rained. I have not taken a day off in over a month. The weather has cleared, and looks to be good weather here to N.Y. for the foreseeable future, so I am finally off on my ride in about 9 hours. So no more 'books' from me for a while  . It's a shame I have had a couple of people suggest I stop and meet them along my ride, then when I showed interest in doing so, they no longer corresponded. I had really good luck with that when I crossed the U.S..

I will definitely check out ridewithgps when I return. I am vaiguely familiar with Strava, but (I could be mistaken) I think you have to pay for a premium membership to get the full use of the site (such as looking at total climbing - etc.). At this time, I can not afford to pay for the Smart Phone service to utilize this, which is one reason why I am dying to get back to work.

Be safe out there everyone.


----------

